# Going to have a Vizsla puppy



## evawyc (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I came across the forum while researching for Vizsla.
I am buying the puppy from a Breeder called Peaceful Wood Vizsla in Blaine, WA. I live in Vancouver, BC Canada and only around an hour away from the breeder. Any here heard about this breeder?

I have tons of questions about what crate/kennel to use, which puppy food is good for the breed, potty training, etc etc. 
I want to be prepared before I bring the puppy home, so any tips and tricks will help! 

Thanks in advance.

Eva


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Ev - first check out Canadas laws about bring a pup into the country - lot of paper work - next - use the sites search engine - the answers R there - just pick the 1's best 4 your pup


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

I believe the only thing we take across the border with us when we cross is a rabies certificate, and that is for dogs over four months old, so like organicthoughts said, just a health cert which your breeder should provide you with. 

As for crate, we use a midwest wire crate that comes with a divider. Ours is 42" x 28" plenty of space. The divider will help you with potty training, and allow you to use the same crate as your pup grows. 

As for dog food, you should continue to feed what your breeder feeds for a little while and go from there. Every dog is different as is every owner. There are so many options out there and you'll likely end up trying a few things before you find what works for your dog and you. If you're feeding kibble, you'll need to switch over gradually when you do to avoid upset stomach.

The best advice we got from our breeder is to have the pup spend A LOT of time alone in his crate. This was very difficult since all we wanted to do was play and cuddle with him, especially those times when he was asleep, but the first month, he was literally in his crate all the time, except for potty breaks and play/training time throughout the day. Here is a handout on crate training written up by Michel Berner.

Crate Training Help
Why do you want to crate?
 Makes elimination predictable
 Safe place for the pup
 Prevents mistakes and establishes good habits from the onset
 Dogs are highly social animals and therefore require adequate preparation for spending some of their
time in social isolation and solitary confinement

Common mistakes in crate training:
 Isolate the crate
 Never put them in for no reason
 Only put them in for long alone times
 Spend the first weekend with them every second of the day and night, then leave for work on Monday
and stick them in the crate for 4 hours
 Let dog out when screaming
 Before you teach them the house rules, you let them have full run of the house

What you want to do:
 Put them in the crate for no reason
 Move the crate around with you
 Feed every kibble they eat in the crate
 Teach them how to be alone in the crate when you are home
 Can try feeding right before bed if stopping early isn’t working
A few things you need to know:
 Dogs don’t develop full bladder control until they are about 5 months of age
 General rule of thumb; When sleeping, puppies can hold their bladder for their age in months plus one.
(e.g. a 3 month old puppy can be expected to hold it for 4 hours)
 Puppies are genetically programmed to cry when isolated.
 The more confined your puppy is the first few weeks at home, the more freedom they will enjoy as an
adult for the rest of their life!

Helpful links:
Puppy Play Room: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy‐playroom‐doggy‐den
Errorless Housetraining: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless‐housetraining
Chew Toy Training: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless‐housetraining
Training your dog to be comfortable alone: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home‐alone
See Dog Star Daily for more fantastic training articles!


You can also use the search bar on this forum to help you find any information you're looking for - it's all here!
Also, the first few weeks/months are difficult, life changing, and trying - I'm saying this even though I had a very well behaved puppy. You will get through it with patience, positive reinforcement and a sense of humour.


----------



## evawyc (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Thanks Watson for the information. We will definitely do the crate training. 
May I know which breeder you buy your V from?

Getting a puppy across the border under 8 months old is easier that I thought. The custom requires a rabies vaccination certificate if accompany by owner and a small fee of $35 + tax.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Org - your post should help ev bring the pup home - I say contact the breeder & the breeders Vet to make sure they have the correct paper work - PIKE has made 2 trips 2 THE GREAT WHITE NORTH - LOL - I turned the documentation over 2 my Vet - probely got more than I needed - but - he wanted 2 make sure we covered everything - also had are hunting license as proof of what we were up to LOL -


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Good point about the rabbit, Organicthoughts. We have a whole menagerie of pets in our home, 2 labs, a schnauzer, our vizsla, an iguana (in a habitat) and 4 cats, varying in age. Although our dogs are quite used to the cats, they will take chase occasionally, when the mood strikes them. Fortunately, the cats can jump to higher ground if they feel threatened - I'm not sure a rabbit could. I know that no rabbit is safe in our yard. I make sure I can't see any rabbits when I let the dogs out each time. I would certainly never leave them unattended. 

Good luck with your new pup, Eva! Prepare yourself for the ride, because it can get wild!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Definitely wouldn't ever trust a Vizsla around a rabbit! Our girl is really laid back and mellow compared to most V's, and I can tell you right now that no amount of "leave it" would work if she was in hunt mode on a rabbit.

We have 2 cats. One is pretty big at almost 13 pounds and the other is small, 8 pounds and brown. We joke that the smaller one is a woodland creature. She hops a bit when she runs and has a bob tail -- she really does often resemble a bunny! Anyway, our V is WAY more interested in her than our larger cat. She chases her much more.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## evawyc (Feb 5, 2014)

*Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

Thank you for the replies! Very useful and we are still in the searching stage. We might not get the pup from peaceful woods if that doesn't work out or we feel they are no good. We have not paid our deposit yet. We also understand that it is natural for dogs to hunt since that is in their blood thousands of years, it doesn't matter how domesticated they are, there are still a "beast" in them according the private message with organicthoughts. Both of my husband and I are very realistic people. If we think this breed is not the right fit after meeting the dog, we will reconsider since we understand it is a long term commitment. We know that since rabbits live up to 10 years of age. Ours is 8 and counting. 

As for our 8 years old senior rabbit, he has his own cage and area. He is only let out when we are home. He is not a free range home rabbit like the ones on intragram. 

Please keep the replies coming, we would like to have more comments and recommendations before we make a decision.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*

I would give anything Ken @ Willowynd Ranch says about a potential breeder a lot of weight.

We had a l-o-n-g overnight with the preschool bunny last year. Some forum members will remember our pics of Gracie pointing S'mores. But I would think that if the dog had a bunny in the house from puppyhood you could manage better, provided the bunny does not run free?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*



WillowyndRanch said:


> ...
> - after reviewing the sellers site and dogs I personally would not recommend to my clients they get a dog from this breeder. sorry if it bursts a bubble - but you did ask for our opinion...


This prompted me to Google "Peaceful Woods". The Google hit was itself an alarm: "A website dedicated to the breeding and selling of Vizslas puppies." "Breeding and selling" sounds like a business - not a good sign.

On the site, their "Our Dogs" page does not mention a single achievement. Only how affectionate they are.

I feel like a bad guy, being so negative, but I think that you can do better. Even if you do not intend to show, hunt, or run trials with your dog, you should look for a breeder intent upon improving the breed. One who only incidentally sells puppies.

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*



Watson said:


> ... Here is a handout on crate training written up by Michel Berner.
> ...


Seems harsh to me. Kinda like the Victorian attitude that my grandmother had raising my dad: "The world is a tough place and you need to toughen your children for it." I.e., don't baby your babies. <sigh>

It might work, but just because it's sufficient doesn't mean it's necessary.

Bob


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Our 12 week, Toby, lives alongside two guinea pigs. They're in a cage in the same room as his pen. They don't get let out to roam unless he's penned in, but so far we've had no issues. He's curious and wanders over now and again, but mainly just to eat any poo that's been flicked out! He also whines if he sees them being fed, or if they're having a bit of a wander past his pen, but so far I've seen no sign of aggression or danger. Obviously I'll never trust him, but ours have only a year or so left so fingers crossed they live out the rest of their lives safely and in peace!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its kind of a hit or miss on getting the pup to live along side the rabbit. Starting the puppy out with the rabbit in the house does give you a better chance of it going well, but its no guaranty.
So much depends on the owners commitment to training, and the pups prey drive.
If you type vizsla and rabbit on the internet, your going to find most searches reveal the dogs hunting rabbits.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*



Bob said:


> Watson said:
> 
> 
> > ... Here is a handout on crate training written up by Michel Berner.
> ...


Not sure how any of that is harsh? I'm pretty sure that a search on crate training of this forum would give the exact same advice. 

I've read many threads on here of attempts at crate training *after* they've given their pups run of the house, and find themselves with a dog who has no concept of rules and boundaries. Crating is not for everyone, but those who want to utilize it need to understand how to introduce it successfully to their puppy. That handout does that.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

After watching my 2 vizsla's get a hold of a squirrel recently I would be very hesitant to have them around a pet rabbit.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Watson is right. Michel Berner has been in the breed for a very long time and knows her stuff. That crate training handout is spot on. 

I think that many people don't properly crate train their dogs, give up on it, and end up with many problems down the road.

As far as rabbits are concerned, I've seen my dogs playing tug o war with a rabbit in the backyard.... So, with that in mind, I wouldn't ever have one around.
Squirrels seem to be the arch enemy though. 
They have only caught one, and that squirrel fought to the bitter end. I must give him that.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's make it Simple - A V & a rabbit in the same House ! 1 is a MEAL on 4 wheels !


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I know someone with a V and a hamster... and I think they do ok. 

As for ours, I always though Miles would be gentle with small animals because he is nice to cats, but we were on the trails earlier this month and his interactions with a wild rabbit now make me feel otherwise. We also have to be very careful with my neighbor's long haired Chihuahua as she looks like a rodent, and Miles often points at her which worries me.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*



Watson said:


> Not sure how any of that is harsh? ...


OK - this is how it came across to me: Bring your new puppy home (after yanking her out of the "den" that she has shared with her mother & siblings and away from the humans that she has known her entire life), put her in a crate, close the door and if she cries, ignore it - she'll get over it. She needs to learn to handle isolation, because it will be a part of her life. Make her suffer now and she'll enjoy the relief even more.

Did I get any of that wrong?

Bob


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@MilesMom - we have trouble with our oldest lab and my mother-in-law's Chihuahua too. I agree - the Chihuahua looks like a rodent.  

@Bob - I understand how you see it that way. I think the point that was trying to be made was the more you invest in crate training now, the better off the dog will be as it grows. In my opinion, it is much easier to house train a dog by using a crate too. When I brought my first pup home, I was under the impression that MY dogs would never need a crate. Well - after my brand new chair got eaten plus a few square feet of carpet, I changed my mind.  Live and learn.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> ...We also have to be very careful with my neighbor's long haired Chihuahua as she looks like a rodent, and Miles often points at her which worries me.


I love it! I think that Miles has it right: Chihuahua's aren't dogs. Oh oh - I bet that I've offended someone. Sorry. Bob


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Going to have a Vizsla puppy in Aug..*



Bob said:


> Watson said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how any of that is harsh? ...
> ...


Bob: It's written simply and in point form, but the idea is that you can set your puppy up for success by following the "Do's" and avoiding the "Don'ts" It's not about suffering or punishment, it's about teaching your dog that it's ok to be alone, and yes, at one point it does become a part of life. A lot of "velcro" dogs suffer from separation anxiety because they are never taught this at a young age. To me, that is much crueler than teaching a young puppy to relax alone in a crate.


----------



## evawyc (Feb 5, 2014)

MilesMom said:


> I know someone with a V and a hamster... and I think they do ok.
> 
> As for ours, I always though Miles would be gentle with small animals because he is nice to cats, but we were on the trails earlier this month and his interactions with a wild rabbit now make me feel otherwise. We also have to be very careful with my neighbor's long haired Chihuahua as she looks like a rodent, and Miles often points at her which worries me.



Is a chihuahua. Lol.


----------



## evawyc (Feb 5, 2014)

Bob said:


> MilesMom said:
> 
> 
> > ...We also have to be very careful with my neighbor's long haired Chihuahua as she looks like a rodent, and Miles often points at her which worries me.
> ...


Yup. Chihauhua Aren't dogs and they drive me bananas.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

The destruction a dog with separation anxiety that it can do to itself is quite saddening. Especially when this condition could have been avoided in the first place.
So many problems that many dogs have are man-made. Being alone is a part of life. Preparing a dog early on in life is so beneficial down the road.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Watson & others,

There seems to be some mis-interpreting of what I said. I did not say that I thought crate training was a bad idea. I didn't say that Ms Berner's method wasn't any good. It may be the gold standard for crate training - I don't know. That can all be true and it can still be harsh. It can be the least harsh of all methods and still be harsh. It can be well worth it as a trade off for the results but still be harsh.

My feeling is that shutting a puppy in a crate & ignoring her cries is harsh. For all the protesting, nobody has said that they feel it isn't. What I'm hearing is that people feel that it's worth it. I don't have an argument with that.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree that a crying puppy can pull on your heart, but I do look at crate training as necessary.


----------



## Cityhick (Feb 6, 2014)

After enjoying the full life of one Vizsla, I am now on my second who is 6 months old. Both were "crate trained", and came to love their crates as their own place. Even our current pup will voluntarily go sleep in her crate with the door open when she gets kicked off our bed for moving around too much. Just like my kids when they were in the crib, we had to ignore their cries sometimes to let them know they were OK and would eventually get out.

The crate really helps with potty training and keeps young pups out of potentially dangerous trouble if they have to be left alone. A dog that likes its crate is easier to take with you on trips you might not take them otherwise, etc... I wouldn't think of trying to raise a Vizsla in the typical household without a crate.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

We have a pen for our 12 wk old and that to me is the ideal option. He has his bed at one end, his water bowl and some papers at the other a toy. If he's biting, we need space to do something like unload dishwasher without a tongue licking everything!, we're eating, we go out, and at night time, he goes in his pen. He has plenty of room to walk around and is very content in there. He often takes himself in to bed and the only day he made a fuss was his first day. If he's left for an hour or two there's usually no sign that he's even moved! I'd feel guilty if he was in a crate which to me looks like a cage.


----------

